# Sturmey Archer FM or FC or AF hub...



## bonk man (9 Oct 2009)

ie close or medium ratio 4 speed, 36 hole preferred as going on a Moulton [ 16 inch wheels ] ... I race it so a wide is hopeless... I know they are fairly expensive so will pay a sensible amount, I bought one on ebaay for 50 quid but it turned out to be duff, so I thought I would spread my net further  

Cheers, Steve .


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Oct 2009)

bonk man said:


> ie close or medium ratio 4 speed, 36 hole preferred as going on a Moulton [ 16 inch wheels ] ... I race it so a wide is hopeless... I know they are fairly expensive so will pay a sensible amount, I bought one on ebaay for 50 quid but it turned out to be duff, so I thought I would spread my net further
> 
> Cheers, Steve .



rogerzilla here or most notably over at yacf id the nearest thing to a Sturmey Archer anorak guru, you'll find. Should be able to help.


----------



## bagpuss (21 Oct 2009)

One for the bike shops in Derby still repairs, services SA hubs.I dare says they could repair yours .Their t/p number is 01332 344193. I paid aboput £20.00 to get my 4 speed serviced


----------



## bonk man (21 Oct 2009)

Cheers Bagpuss, I have acquired a 3 speed medium that is working ok... 
The one I got on ebbbay was pretty worn out and needed a bit more than a couple of pawl springs... it had also been tampered with... bits were not what they were supposed to be..... 
Steve.


----------



## bagpuss (23 Oct 2009)

That's the touble with something 50+ years olde,bit like me,I suppose. Worn out !


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Oct 2009)

derek at www.oldbiketrader.co.uk sells some reconditioned ones.. but sadly, not the ones you list. however, whether he can recon yours i don't know

as for AF, it's not listed on sheldon brown's list. did you mean AM, and if not, please tell me more about AF.


----------



## bonk man (24 Oct 2009)

The AF is a medium 4 speed hub that came before the FM.. confused.. you will be 

I was just reading about the AM and other S/A hubs and rattleyness... particularly on the Moulton??  The little wheels with high pressure tyres make any looseness [ the pawls are mostly responsible ] in the hub more audible .. the only cure is ignore it if you don't intend riding soft tyres or filling the hub with grease..[ not recommended  ]


----------



## bagpuss (25 Oct 2009)

Interesting.I can find no details in my master catalogue for the AF hub.Do you know what year it was made? {I know I really ought to get out more}.


----------



## bonk man (25 Oct 2009)

AF close ratio 4 speed hub,,,, about 1940, 9.1 increase direct 10 and 25% decrease. Patent Feb 1939. AF because it was a 3 speed close with extra low gear for "the bad pimples" 

I suspect these hubs are extremely rare. ... 

Speed With Ease the advert said... hmmmmmm been out on a bike with a Shturmy today, not too much speed going on


----------



## hubgearfreak (25 Oct 2009)

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/detail.php?id=56

as you say bonk man, they're none too common.
there's not even a advert for them


----------



## mattsccm (27 Oct 2009)

there is a cycle recycle place in Ross on wye that had a few last time I looked. sorry but no idea of name


----------



## bonk man (27 Oct 2009)

Cheers, I will investigate that

We were in Ross on Sunday's club ride as it happens, nice town, apart from the Nazis


----------



## geostorm (8 Jul 2010)

*sturmey archer*

Hi seen your request if still interested i have a sprinter 7 on mach1 700c, i realy need now similar on 26"


----------



## bonk man (8 Jul 2010)

I now have the AM that seems to be doing the job ok, I also found an FM hub in a box of junk in the shed [ left over from when I was collecting bikes from the tip  ] so that might get utilised sometime .. 
So for the moment I am sorted, unless you have a 60 tooth 130 bcd chain ring to hand  cause I need one of those .


----------



## biscuitthief (31 Jul 2010)

bonk man said:


> AF close ratio 4 speed hub,,,, about 1940, 9.1 increase direct 10 and 25% decrease. Patent Feb 1939. AF because it was a 3 speed close with extra low gear for "the bad pimples"
> 
> I suspect these hubs are extremely rare. ...
> 
> Speed With Ease the advert said... hmmmmmm been out on a bike with a Shturmy today, not too much speed going on



Hi, I'm not looking to dismantle it as it's my pride and joy, but I've got a circa WW2 Royal Sunbeam with an AF 4 speed hub, although it's is fitted with a 3 speed quadrant changer and I've never tried it with a 4 speed changer, (did they ever do 4 speed quadrants?) My guess is that they may have stuck whatever hub they had left over onto it due to war shortages, as the close ratio is a bit limiting with those big 28 inch wheels to turn after a hill or two. What do you think the value of such a hub is? ( bearing in mind that the external moving parts have been sealed inside the oil bath with the chain, which looks like new)
I have been able to find very few references to these hubs and I am curious. Cheers.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2010)

biscuitthief said:


> Hi, I'm not looking to dismantle it as it's my pride and joy, but I've got a circa WW2 Royal Sunbeam with an AF 4 speed hub, although it's is fitted with a 3 speed quadrant changer and I've never tried it with a 4 speed changer, (did they ever do 4 speed quadrants?) My guess is that they may have stuck whatever hub they had left over onto it due to war shortages, as the close ratio is a bit limiting with those big 28 inch wheels to turn after a hill or two. What do you think the value of such a hub is? ( bearing in mind that the external moving parts have been sealed inside the oil bath with the chain, which looks like new)
> I have been able to find very few references to these hubs and I am curious. Cheers.



The AF was the original close-ratio 4-speed, replaced by the FC after WWII. AFs are valuable and have some pedigree; Tommy Godwin used one for his annual mileage record. In terms of efficiency they're no great shakes, being a 2-stage epicyclic (one feeds the other in certain gears). An AM is a lot more efficient.


----------



## bonk man (31 Jul 2010)

Nice one,.....  I am using the AM most weeks on my Moulton and it is about right for our lumpy ish tt courses, I think a close 3 or 4 would be not paractical for my abilities tbh. 

I have 53x12 on mine which gives 61 71 82 inches.... nearly stalled out on a short steep climb in a tt last week but the hub is pretty good for racing on. Perhaps for a stronger rider the close ratio ones would be great. 

I have an FM that needs building into a wheel, probably to go on my Mike Morris lopro next season, it has track ends so it'll all work properly. It will be interesting to see how many carbon fibre tt bikes are beaten by a 4 speed 501 framed thing  . 

btw Just entered the Welsh 100 tt , using the Moulton


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Aug 2010)

bonk man said:


> It will be interesting to see how many carbon fibre tt bikes are beaten by a 4 speed 501 framed thing  .
> 
> btw Just entered the Welsh 100 tt , using the Moulton



good luck, i hope you embarrass the £200 graphite handlebar brigade


----------

